# Kündigen



## Volker Rosewe (7 April 2013)

Hallo guten Tag 
Ich habe ein Problem ich E Plus und mir wird von meinem Handy immer wieder 8.99 Euro abgebucht wie kann ich das Stoppen .ansonsten muss ich mir eine neue Nummer zu legen


----------



## Goblin (7 April 2013)

Hier kann keiner hellsehen. Gib mal mehr Infos


----------



## Hippo (7 April 2013)

Prepaid oder Vertrag?
Im Zweifelsfall erstmal E-Plus kontaktieren und fragen WER sich da bedient.
Ohne eine solche Info müßten wir die Frage an die Fachabteilung weitergeben


----------



## Freihaf (1 Juni 2016)

Ich sehe, das Thema ist schon älter , aber bei mir passiert gerade ganz genau dasselbe .
Angeblich eine Trenser Ltd. 
Also neue Nummer holen oder wie ?


----------



## Hippo (1 Juni 2016)

Ne - lesen ...
Vor allem die entsprechenden Beiträge die in meiner Signatur verlinkt sind


----------



## ThomasTT (4 Juli 2016)

das würde mich auch interessieren, leider sehe ich keinerlei Links in deiner Signatur.
Thomas


----------



## Hippo (4 Juli 2016)

Haben wir die Tage festgestellt - Signaturen gibts nur für angemeldete User. Macht die Forensoftware, haben wir keinen Einfluß drauf.


----------



## Philipp1980 (7 Juli 2016)

Also ich habe inzwischen auch Erfahrung mit Drittanbietersprerren, bei mir ging das problemlos.
Ich konnte ja auf meiner Handyrechnung genau den Buchungsvorgang und die abrechnende Firma identifizieren.
Das ganze war dann nach einem einzigen Anruf beim Kundenservice erledigt.
Gruss,
Philipp


----------



## Philipp1980 (7 Juli 2016)

Ich hatte vor kurzem auch ein Abo abgeschlossen, bei dem mir regelmäßig 4,99 Euro auf meiner Handyrechnung belastet wurden.
Allerdings konnte ich dieses dann beim Anbieter wiederum stornieren. Es wurde noch einmal angebucht weil der eine Abozeitraum bei der Kündigung schon lief, dann aber wurde mir die Kündigung bestätigt und folglich auch nichts mehr abgebucht.
So sollte es doch eigentlich immer laufen oder ?
Gruss,
Philipp


----------



## Schneemann1 (28 September 2016)

Bei mir lief das auch so.... nicht per kostenpflichtiger Email sondern per mail konnte ich das Abo kündigen.
Ok dauerte eine Woche aber lief problemlos


----------

